

Facebook updates React Patent grant - gb_
https://github.com/facebook/react/commit/b8ba8c83f318b84e42933f6928f231dc0918f864

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356508).

------
sisk
Blog post about the change here:
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/1639473982937255/updating-
ou...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/1639473982937255/updating-our-open-
source-patent-grant/)

Relevant snippet:

 _Any inadvertent doubts [the previous Facebook-specific grant to the BSD
license] introduces detract from what we want our program to be about: world-
class communities and world-class software._

 _So today we 're pushing a new version of the grant. Its main significant
improvement is that it is clearer with regard to what we mean by 'affiliates'
and 'assertions' and the circumstances under which the grant terminates, all
of which had caused confusion._

